# What's eating my Cyps?



## majorsm (Apr 9, 2015)

Any idea what is eating the leaves on my Cyp?
I guess I need to figure out how to upload the photo.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 9, 2015)

Just a guess -- slugs?


----------



## majorsm (Apr 10, 2015)

Good guess  but no. Slugs I know how to battle. I found 3 weevils tonight. I haven't dealt with them before. I read pyrethrins can be used. Anyone have experience dealing with weevils?


----------



## eteson (Apr 10, 2015)

I use systemic insecticide.


----------

